# A good school/IBS story



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

After hearing so many bad stories about how schools sometimes handle kids with IBS, I'd like to relay a good one.Last night was our high school PTA meeting. There was discussion about smoking in the bathroom and the fact that one solution was locking the bathrooms. The principal remarked that the students could always use the nurse's bathroom. Now, my son has special permission from the nurse to use her bathroom whenever he needs to. The thought of having a line outside her bathroom when my son was in immediate need did not thrill me. After the meeting, I approached the principal to voice my concern about the crowding of the nurse's bathroom. I explained the IBS situation. He was absolutely so sympathetic. He offered to speak to every one of my son's teachers to allow him to leave the classroom whenever necessary. He offered to unlock the locker room bathroom personally so my son could use it after lunch. He offered to do anything I wanted him to do. As I told my son, he only stopped short of building him his own personal bathroom on school grounds. When I relayed this conversation to my son, I could see the relief on his face that whatever he needed would be taken care of by this caring, wonderful man.  How about that????


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

I want that principal!! We don't even have a nurses room/class, let alone a nurses bathroom!! Wow, it is so cool to know that there are decent people in this world! I hope that you let your son know how lucky he is to have this priviledge, it inspires me to keep fighting for my bathrooms to be unlocked at all times.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Jackie, You were really lucky that the principal was so sympathetic. I had a horrible principal that when I was called down to his and her office b/c I was having problems my senior year, I explained why I was absent so much and that I had stomach problems and they were so mean to me, they just sat there while I cried for an hour about my stomach problems. They treated me as if I was making it up, (they all thought I was anorexic b/c I was afraid to eat anything for fear of running to the bathroom and cramps)...All I have to say is what goes around comes around!!!


----------

